# Turkey hunting questions?



## gentleman4561

I am brand new to turkey hunting a hope to get one this spring. i have a few questions.

1. What is a good book or website to help me learn how to call or basics on turkey hunting?

2.Do i need a ground blind?

3.What kind of ammo do you suggest? (i have a 870 in 12 guage) i am thinking about the hevi shot tell me what you think.

thanks for all the info


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

A ground blind? Define such? Do you mean a blind such as a Double Bull? Nope, you can sit behind a log, next to a bush, next to a tree, so on. Is a double bull nice? Yes. I woulden't trade mine for the world.

Shot? I would go with the heavy shot. It may cost $2 a shot, but you will only use one shot. That stuff paired with a extra full choke will drop animals out to about 80 yards. No lie!!!

I would google the subject what kind of answers are you looking for?


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Get on the NWTF website. There is a ton of useful information on there.

There is no need to buy Hevishot. I have shot nothing but lead 4's, 5's and 6's for 30 years.

The objective is to call the birds in CLOSE - within 40 yards and shoot them. You will cripple many more that you kill shooting them further than that UNLESS you pattern your gun for longer ranges and are very good at judging distance.

Let us know if you need any more help.


----------



## crewhunting

No need for a blind unless you going to ever bow hunt them. Gun hunting just use the brush or just sit resting agist a tree. Your going to love it. I have only hunted three years and am an adic. HAve even travel for them already got 6 under my belt. For shells your dont have to spend big bucks but it wouldnt hurt because well your not shooting alot.


----------



## ARNash

You dont need a blind, if you have good camo. This year will be my first year using a blind and ive had good success without one. As far as ammo I just started shooting Federal Premium with the new flight control wad out of my H&R single shot 3 1/2 12 gauge. They are defiantly the best shell ive ever shot. I had 23 pellets in a 10" circle at 50 yards. So I would defiantly recommend them. Hope I could help.


----------



## Chuck Smith

You don't need a blind. But if you have one they are nice and conceal movement.

But I have never personally harvested a bird out of a blind in my 18 years of hunting them. I have over 30 birds under my belt and have assisted with many more.

Just find a tree that is wide as your back and sit next to it. This will keep you from getting silohuetted. Also if you can find a dead fall or something like that to crawl into that works great. Get out and scout your area. Find out where the birds move to and from. Find open areas for them to strut. A couple of good scouting trips and then you can go into a place and find your spot to set up.

The thing you need to do is pattern your gun. I can't stress this enough get out and pattern it. Pattern it at 20, 30, 35, 40 yards. Use a full to extra full choke or an after market turkey choke.

I use winchesters because they shoot the best for my choke in my gun. But before I was using this gun I shot remington duplex loads (3" 4x6's) very deadly. I also used 3" 4's and 5's that federal put out. But I pattern my gun every year.

So to let you know just go out and pattern your gun to see what shells work best.


----------



## B0whunter1911

The Remington 870 is a great gun so no worries there, No you do not need a ground blind, however one thing you MUST remember is that a turkey eye sight is extremely sharp and the slightest movement will give you away in a literal blink of an eye. so you concealment is a top priority among all! Also there is no need for hevishot, while it is a good shot its not necessary, I use standard 6 in shot out of my 870 with an extra full choke with no problems.

If you have any questions feel free to E-Mail me at - [email protected]

I will answer anyquestions you may have to the bes of my ability and if I cant answer you're question I will find the answers for you!


----------



## trikortreat

B0whunter1911 said:


> The Remington 870 is a great gun so no worries there, No you do not need a ground blind, however one thing you MUST remember is that a turkey eye sight is extremely sharp and the slightest movement will give you away in a literal blink of an eye. so you concealment is a top priority among all! Also there is no need for hevishot, while it is a good shot its not necessary, I use standard 6 in shot out of my 870 with an extra full choke with no problems.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to E-Mail me at - [email protected]
> 
> I will answer anyquestions you may have to the bes of my ability and if I cant answer you're question I will find the answers for you!


is that yer full email...i just emailed you and im not sure if its going to work. or is it google mail?


----------



## crosshunt

thats the same thing i have is a 870 12gauge. i just shoot winchesters out of mine because thats what i find that shoots best. just regular size 6 shot will do fine. ive never had any problem with it.

and i actually hate using a blind. i perfer just sitting by a tree or something then using a blind.


----------

